
Rlwrap - The Readline Wrapper - doki_pen
http://utopia.knoware.nl/~hlub/rlwrap/rlwrap.html
======
doki_pen
I just found this and I'm so excited about it that I'm telling everyone in the
office. Here is my sqlplus script:

    
    
      #!/bin/sh
      BREAKCHARS="()@\"\";''\\"
      exec rlwrap --remember -c -b "${BREAKCHARS}" -f ~/.sqlplus_completion sqlplus $*

